# Forza 4. xbox 360



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Does anyone still play this?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Now and again! Might have a dabble over the weekend. I really need to get a proper wheel for the Xbox that will also work on the new One. I have a wheel for the PS3 but it won't work with the nosexbox!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Not sure if any of the wheels for the 360 will work on the Xbox One , I could be wrong though.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

horico said:


> Now and again! Might have a dabble over the weekend. I really need to get a proper wheel for the Xbox that will also work on the new One. I have a wheel for the PS3 but it won't work with the nosexbox!


I dont have a wheel just a pad :lol:

PM me if you do. I wouldnt mind a few races online :thumb;


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Gamer Tag - Slevo beavo

I race in the S,A,B,C mutliu classes races.


----------

